#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >       "Fundamentals Of Engineering "FE"

## waleed marawan

"PE"
                             .

                              .
             .
      :
1-          .

2-   "  "Fundamentals Of Engineering "FE"              .

3-       .
4-   "   "Principles &Practiice Of Engineering "PE" .
                        ɡ                 .
     :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
      "  "  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
    .



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 


0106046282    
0020106046282      See More:      "Fundamentals Of Engineering "FE"

----------


## eng.mohamed

why AUC increase the fees of this exam every year??? without lectures or papers       no answer for this question
while the cost in USA is 150 US $ only with lectures and papers 
  smile ...... we are in country of ALI BABA

----------


## waleed marawan

0106046282   
0020106046282

----------

